# STMG Pharmacies



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Ive come across a source who has STMG Pharmacy stuff but wanted to put its name and quality before all you beasts before i dip my toes in the water.

Your opinions would be greatfully appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have heard of them but not heard any good or bad reveiws on heir gear...


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

not good i'm afraid, stay away:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/18978-stmg-pharmacy.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/16953-stmg-any-idea.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/18319-has-anyone-heard.html


----------



## Glassy (Sep 1, 2006)

stay well clear mate, the guy behind this stuff has really bad rep for fake gear.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks alot Crazy.

That just about answers my Q.

Shall Avoid.

Cheers


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Glassy said:


> stay well clear mate, the guy behind this stuff has really bad rep for fake gear.


Cheers Glassy.Yeh will stay well clear.

Thanks guys.


----------



## toon (Nov 1, 2006)

agree with glassy, the stuff is knocked out by an old body builder up this way (newcastle). Ive seen the stuff, my mate has bit, the labels aren't even on straight on the boxes!!The d bol are blue, when you rub them the chalkk comes away and leaves white patches underneath. I wouldnt go near it myself.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

toon said:


> The d bol are blue, when you rub them the chalkk comes away and leaves white patches underneath. quote]
> 
> LMAO


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

toon said:


> agree with glassy, the stuff is knocked out by an old body builder up this way (newcastle). Ive seen the stuff, my mate has bit, the labels aren't even on straight on the boxes!!The d bol are blue, when you rub them the chalkk comes away and leaves white patches underneath. I wouldnt go near it myself.


do you know who it is then? i have my suspicions...


----------



## bjj (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeh stay away heard this was a load of crap only after id injected winstrol, end up with a lump in my **** the size of a golf ball luckily not infected been 5 weeks and it,s down to the size of a marble now. Wish id seen these threads beforehand.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

cack mate. a lad at our gym used tren ace and tren prope....gained naff all.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive tried the nolva and did nothing for my gyno as soon as i got some proper nolva it went straight away. A friend was runin the sust with no results.


----------



## linkbailey (Oct 3, 2007)

ive still got some of there stuff, when i first opened it i thought they looked abit dodgey, id stay way mate


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

iv read that there might be 2 stmg labs. 1 in malta and 1 in england, the 1 in malta is apparntly legit. but probly best takeing no chances


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i used stmg masteron this year for my prep,and coincidentally enough i also had helluva time drying out properly this year too,later it was sugested to me that someone had read somewhere that it was actually nandrolone in their masteron,which would explain a lot!! wont be using there products again tbh as i've heard more bad than good and this left me with a bitter taste.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

weeman said:


> wont be using there products again tbh as i've heard more bad than good and this left me with a bitter taste.


That explains it then mate, you're not supposed to fcukin' drink it!!!!!!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd not be concerned that STMG is fake, there'll def be gear in there but if it says materon on the label, I have it on good authority it just contains low dose enathate. And..

Tren- low dose enanthate

prop- low dose enanthate

Deca- low dose enanthate

all other oils-low dose enanthate

The guy who churns it out is known for making terrible gear. And the sterility is aweful. A lot of my pals have had absecces and they all got them when taking STMG.

Sounds like the french for lemon lol- might be a clue.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> iv read that there might be 2 stmg labs. 1 in malta and 1 in england, *the 1 in malta is apparntly legit*. but probly best takeing no chances


If it's from Malta, it's good stuff.

Otherwise it's fake shiet.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

weeman said:


> i used stmg masteron this year for my prep,and coincidentally enough i also had helluva time drying out properly this year too*,later it was sugested to me that someone had read somewhere that it was actually nandrolone in their masteron*,which would explain a lot!! wont be using there products again tbh as i've heard more bad than good and this left me with a bitter taste.


There have been a few reports of some lesser UGL's, using watered down Deca in place of Masteron.

Because the raw material is so expensive, if your buying it for a third of the normal price, then you know somthing's up.

There are always a few exceptions tho.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Robsta said:


> That explains it then mate, you're not supposed to fcukin' drink it!!!!!!


lmfao:lol:


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

nemises_gendo said:


> iv read that there might be 2 stmg labs. 1 in malta and 1 in england, the 1 in malta is apparntly legit. but probly best takeing no chances


theres 1 stmg lab and 1 tradeing of its name, bringing down what was known as good UG in Malta


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Interesting first post, from a 7 yr old thread.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

stmglover said:


> I have bin using stmg along with my brother for.around 10 years. This is the Malta based stmg and have had nothing dodgey or fake. Gains are excellent, and very clean, no spots or any other unwanted side affects. Can't comment on uk as I will not try anything other than the Malta based one. But I assure all of u it is.absolutely 100% legitimate


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

stmglover said:


> One in Malta is incredible


Your name says it all lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

stmglover said:


> That shows true immaturity.... I came across this post by fluke. And put up my own personal experiences. If you haven't tried the product then how can u comment? I am trying to help those who r interested n wanting to try a brand. I have used alpha pharmacy and other brands which I find in personal experience not as good with more side effect


Of course mate, terrible sides with that Alpha pharma stuff. :lol:

Oh and,


----------

